# Fittings for a class 1 division 1 location



## reyamkram (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there a difference between a regular ridge conduit union, and an explosion
proof ridge conduit union, ???

Thank you.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes. Ever take them apart and compare them side by side?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, explosion proof are rated for class1 div.1, regular Ercikson couplings aren't.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They will have groves on the mated surfaces. Usually 5 rings.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> They will have groves on the mated surfaces. Usually 5 rings.


Yes. I was taught that, if there is an explosion inside the conduit, the hot gas cools down as it passes through the threads in a threaded connection. The grooves in the union serve the same purpose. Actually, I didn’t know a union was made without grooves.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

99cents said:


> Actually, I didn’t know a union was made without grooves.


X-proof ones are not.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

reyamkram said:


> Is there a difference between a regular ridge conduit union, and an explosion
> proof ridge conduit union, ???
> 
> Thank you.



A rigid 3 pcs union, commonly call an Erickson union is not approved for hazardous atmospheres.


An explosionproof union or any other fitting will be marked on the part for what locations it is suitable for. If it's not marked, you can't use it.


I would suggest that you download a catalog and study it to see what fittings and boxes are suitable for your purpose.


Here's a start https://www.hubbell.com/killark/en/Products/Electrical-Electronic/Fittings/cl/2144818


https://www.hubbell.com/killark/en/literature


https://hubbellcdn.com/ohwassets/HCE/Killark/catalogs/Killark Catalog (Complete).pdf


And most importantly a NEC code and application theory application paper.
*Read this first before you attempt to order any supplies*, hazardous area wiring errors can be very costly mistakes.


https://hubbellcdn.com/ohwassets/HCE/Killark/resources/literature/Sales Brochures/2011NEC.pdf


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Open pocket book and say OHHHHH for anything C1D1

Cowboy


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

How do people feel about using Aluminum rigid conduit for Hazardous locations. I use it a lot and prefer it in most applications. Easier to cut, thread, and bend.


----------



## Popsmoke (Jul 22, 2020)

*Aluminum Rigid*

The only issue is it's a little more difficult to pull larger wire through. The stainless steel wire sock tends to dig in the soft aluminum. So taping up the complete sock helps.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> How do people feel about using Aluminum rigid conduit for Hazardous locations. I use it a lot and prefer it in most applications. Easier to cut, thread, and bend.


That's all I've ran for years. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

kb1jb1 said:


> How do people feel about using Aluminum rigid conduit for Hazardous locations. I use it a lot and prefer it in most applications. Easier to cut, thread, and bend.


344.10 (3) says "where approved for the environment". Is that a concern? What/who determines what environments are not on the approved list? 

I only came across it once in my gas station work and somebody installed it to submerged pumps in a sump. Totally corroded away. To be fair, it was on Ocracoke Island and 20' from the water and underwater a lot.


----------

